# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Rv o que será???

## Nuno B Mendes

Boa noite a todos 

Tenho reparado que me esta aparecer umas coisitas na rv alguem me sabe dizer o que e e o sua função 



Outra coisa agora mesmo estava a olhar para a rv e apareceram um bichinos brancos quase transparentes muito pequeninos andarem muito rapido tentei tirar foto mas como sao tao pequenos nao os consigo apanhar,são tipo baratas so qeu brancas e minusculas

aproveito o mesmo topico para colocar a foto do dito bichinho,após (horas) á luta com eles e com os olhos lá consegui apanhar 1 



alguem sabe o que é??? parece uma pulga da areia lol

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boa noite a todos 
> 
> Tenho reparado que me esta aparecer umas coisitas na rv alguem me sabe dizer o que e e o sua função


Boas Nuno,
eu também tenho disso espalhado pela RV do aquário, não em tanta quantidade como te aparece na foto, mas tenho...e não sei ao certo o que é!




> Outra coisa agora mesmo estava a olhar para a rv e apareceram um bichinos brancos quase transparentes muito pequeninos andarem muito rapido tentei tirar foto mas como sao tao pequenos nao os consigo apanhar,são tipo baratas so qeu brancas e minusculas
> 
> aproveito o mesmo topico para colocar a foto do dito bichinho,após (horas) á luta com eles e com os olhos lá consegui apanhar 1...
> ...alguem sabe o que é??? parece uma pulga da areia lol


Se quiseres ver melhor e mais desse bichinhos, acende a luz da sala ou quarto após as do aquário já terem desligado, vais ver vários...trata-se de um exemplo da inumera vida que a RV pode ter, basicamente, devem ser como trabalhadores da RV! 
Num refúgio ou até mesmo na sump é visível mesmo com luz, pois não existem possíveis predadores...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Se não estou em erro, pelo menos nos segundos sei que não, são copépodes e amphipodes.
Na RV parecem feather worms (mas posso estar enganado que não se percebe bem) e são todos benéficos,

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

Boa noite mais uma vez

Agradeço desde já as rapidas respostas,uma vez que nao a problema com essas criaturas vou as deixar sossegadas

abraços e mais uma vez obrigado

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Tenho reparado que me esta aparecer umas coisitas na rv alguem me sabe dizer o que e e o sua função


Na primeira foto sao caracóis vermetid, eu tenho centenas deles atraves do meu aqua, eles sao filtradores mas podem se tornar problema com seus esqueletos de calcio danificando bombas e ph's.




> The tube seldom is over one or two millimeters wide. The shells are typically reddish or reddish-brown; sometimes they are even tinged with violet. The animal forms a small, calcareous shell mound and then sends up a short, three to five millimeter long, vertical stalk. The upper edge of this tube may be razor sharp, and may inflict rather nasty cuts. A few of these would be no real problem; however, this animal reproduces very well in marine aquaria. Left unchecked, it can reach populations of over several thousand in a few months. They prefer high current areas, and will infest and clog plumbing, significantly reducing water flow. In severe infestations they can clog and shut down pumps. The only solution in cases like these is physical removal of the animals using whatever method is easiest (a muriatic acid bath works well).


http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-01/rs/index.php

Na segundo foto e copepods/amphipods sao parte da fauna que vem na RV e sao muito beneficos.

http://www.oceanpods.com/faq.html

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

boa tarde a todos

Por enquanto vou deixar andar pode ser que não me deem muito trabalho se caso alguma coisa correr mal devido as estes bichos eu logo dou cabo deles hehehe

abraços e obrigado

----------

